# Long term rental



## Shell4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi 

I am just moving to Spain  ( Yes i did say moving to )and im looking for a minimum of a 3 bedroom property in the Los Gallardos area or within a 30 minute drive somewhere with views if possible for the right property we would be looking at between 6 to 12 months possibly longer 

Must have`s

1) Swimming pool

2) Accept dogs (2 very well behaved German Shepard's)

3) Peace and quiet ( very important )

4) Sorry no rabbit hutches please, need the feeling of space

5) Max rental is £800 Euros a month 

Is there anyone that can help me find such a property i would be grateful of any help

Thanks

Shell


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Shell4 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am just moving to Spain  ( Yes i did say moving to )and im looking for a minimum of a 3 bedroom property in the Los Gallardos area or within a 30 minute drive somewhere with views if possible for the right property we would be looking at between 6 to 12 months possibly longer
> 
> ...


Have a look at these sites for starters to get an idea of what's going about:

Almeria Properties — Relocate Almeria

Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale

Search Spanish Hideaways properties in Almeria

Arboleas Villa Re-Sales - Property for Sale in the Almanzora Valley, Almeria, Spain

Do a search on google and you'll find loads more.

The best way is to find what's about is to get out there, do a bit of legwork & a lot of jaw work

Hope you get sorted.



Doggy


----------



## Shell4 (Jan 21, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Have a look at these sites for starters to get an idea of what's going about:
> 
> Almeria Properties — Relocate Almeria
> 
> ...



Hello,

Thanks for those internet sites ive found a property on one of them thats a real possible and am coming over later this week if i can get a flight sorted got a few others to view as well have gotta get the property right or ill get it in the neck off her in doors,if you know what i mean lol.
Have been over a few times as well sorting out what sort of area to locate to and have a few agents on the case 

Really appriciate the help

Thanks

Shell4


----------

